# Beating the Heat ?????



## teekin (Jul 3, 2010)

I am having trouble with the heat and humidity this year. My usual solutions of cutting off all my hair, stripping down weight and avoiding salt aren't working too well.  Any body have any ideas?

Lori


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jul 3, 2010)

Cool showers with a "friend".....?


----------



## MJS (Jul 3, 2010)

Grendel308 said:


> I am having trouble with the heat and humidity this year. My usual solutions of cutting off all my hair, stripping down weight and avoiding salt aren't working too well. Any body have any ideas?
> 
> Lori


 
What is the trouble that you're having exactly?  However, my suggestions would be to stay hydrated.  I would focus on water (lots of it) and maybe some 'sports drinks' ie: Gatorade and things of that nature.  If you want to avoid the sports drinks, but are still looking for some flavor, those Crystal Light iced tea packets are good too. 

Wear light colored clothing during the day and do your best to stay cool.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 3, 2010)

Grendel308 said:


> I am having trouble with the heat and humidity this year. My usual solutions of cutting off all my hair, stripping down weight and avoiding salt aren't working too well.  Any body have any ideas?
> 
> Lori



I always find that cooling my feet really helps cool my body.  And I second MJS about staying hydrated.


----------



## Drac (Jul 3, 2010)

Cryozombie said:


> I always find that cooling my feet really helps cool my body. And I second MJS about staying hydrated.


 
Good advice..


----------



## Bruno@MT (Jul 3, 2010)

Grendel308 said:


> I am having trouble with the heat and humidity this year. My usual solutions of cutting off all my hair, stripping down weight and avoiding salt aren't working too well.  Any body have any ideas?
> 
> Lori



Forgive me for mentioning, but didn't you mention sometime ago that you are already near the boundary where 'slender' becomes 'too thin'?

So cutting your weight even more should not make much of a difference. In fact, I can imagine that the lower your body weight is, the more impact the heat will have because it will be more difficult for your heat regulation to deal with temperature changes.

Currently we are experiencing a heat wave where I live. And I have to admit that I am not a fan of the heat either. It makes me feel sick and weak. My body can't get rid of its own heat. My wife otoh loves it. For her it's _'almost warm enough'_ . She is still cool to the touch, whereas I feel like a furnace according to her. As for how I deal with it...

I stay indoors as much as possible. Instead of keeping my hair long (a whole quarter-inch ) I trim it to an eight of an inch. I drink cool water, and when the heat gets too much, I hide in the cool basement behind my computer or at my workbench.


----------



## teekin (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks for all who replyed. Bruno, I had to put some weight back on so I can afford to loose some fat. I just need to not loose muscle mass this time. 
 I have trouble getting rid of heat while working outside during the day. Or while riding or working out. I am not cooling efficiently, I need to sweat more efficiently. I need to raise my heat tollerence.

Lori


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 4, 2010)

Hydration is the number one key under such circumstances, as others have already mentioned above.  In the end, sweating and air flow are the way our bodies evolved to cope with high external heat inputs.

Mind you, it's not comfortable for 'us' as we have become accustomed to being cool and dry in our modern mostly-air-conditioned artificial environments.  One thing that does work to bring your internal temperature down is to run cold water over the insides of your wrists.  Major blood-vessels are just under the skin there and cooling the blood at that point helps to cool the core as it circulates.

If you are not sweating {never a thing a lady likes to admit } and are suffering with the heat then it might be worth a chat to your quack to see if there is an underlying problem.


----------



## teekin (Jul 4, 2010)

Ken Morgan said:


> *Cool showers with a "friend*".....?


 
Uh huh, did you have anyone particular in mind? And I am working on getting my pool set up, it's bathing suit optional. :angel:
 I will do the ultra hydration thing and see if it makes the critical difference. Thanks to all of you who replied.

Lori


----------



## MBuzzy (Jul 4, 2010)

One thing here, you mentioned avoiding salt intake....That isn't necessarily a great idea.  Salt is required for electrolyte functioning in your body.  Salt, while it makes you retain some water...Well, it makes you retain water!  But it is essential for how your body works.  That is how a lot of those sports drinks work, they supplement your body with basically salt substitutes that build electrolytes.  Don't eliminate, maybe limit, but salt in moderation during heat is GOOD.


----------



## Hand Sword (Jul 6, 2010)

Go "window shopping" at a mall everyday! It's always air conditioned! (and free! )


----------

